

New visa program aims to lure entrepreneurs to Canada - isalmon
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/start-me-up-new-visa-program-aims-to-lure-techno-brainiacs-to-canada-1.1128762

======
isalmon
While US is focusing on increasing temporary H-1B visas
([http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/279227-b...](http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/279227-bipartisan-group-of-senators-to-introduce-high-
skilled-immigration-bill)), Canada introduced a new startup visa that will
bring entrepreneurs (not temporary workers) to Canada. Very smart move for
Canadians.

